# Barrett .416 high performance round



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 23, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fs5zhCI9pY"]YouTube - Barrett 416 Rifle[/ame]

Anyone have any hands on time with these rounds?


----------

